# installing hide-a-strobe in f150 marker & tail lights



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

wondering if anyone has done this before on really any kind of ford pickup.friend of mine wants to put them in his 2001 f150 and i feel there is not enough room to mount them.he already has the beacon he just wants other cars to notice him better because cars have hit him in lots in the past.i`ve done it to my 350 and my la 8000 but those are much larger


----------



## WHITE=GREEN (Jan 14, 2001)

mike, 
cant really offer any advice on the f-150 but i would be curious to know how you did your f-350. ive been looking at the hideaway kits for my 97 f-350. what brand did you go with? was it a fairly easy install? i saw aw direct has a few 4 head kits for around $300-$350. any help would be appreciated. thanks and merry x-mas.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Talk to snow he might know the guy on ebay that sells the whelen hidaways for $249


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

I think the guy on ebay is "awesome strobe buy". I had hideaways done in my 2500HD chevy and they came out great. I didnt do them myself though, so i cant say how well they would fit in a f150.


----------



## fastjohnny (Nov 14, 2002)

*hideaway install*

Would also be interested in further hideaway install info. I have been thinking about using the upper side marker lens on my GMC, as only the lower one uses a bulb. I would think I should be able to fit one in easily.

Anyone done this?

Any sources?


----------



## golfmanres (Jan 3, 2002)

AHH finally i can help someone. Well i just did about three months of research and found this

Hideaways.
well i went with tomar brand www.tomar.com . I actually got them off of ebay from seller's ebay store http://www.stores.ebay.com/strobesforless/plistings/list/all/dept0/index.html?js=0 The seller is actually strobesforless. He has the best deals. He is also so nice. Shipping was above and beyond. Only one thing make sure you know how long of cables you need it comes with four 15' cables but for an extended cab chevy it is not long enough so i will have to order a longer cable. this will just set me back from finishing the job. I went with tomar because they are the only company that has a 10yr warrenty on the power supply. Also buy the kit with water proof connectors. This is a must. The rest of the kits dont offer it. I got the kit with the power supply. four lights, and shipping to my house for 279.99 this is the best deal i could find. The rest locally were about 399-599 whelen, federal signal, code 3. The other companies that i just mentioned are all 2 year warrentys. If you need any more info please post or email me. Also these mount into a 1" hole drilled into your tail lights and turn signals. I have lots of info if you like.. good luck and i hope i have helped you. :waving:


----------



## fastjohnny (Nov 14, 2002)

*mdb*

Did you have strobes installed in both the front and the rear lens?


----------



## golfmanres (Jan 3, 2002)

sure did. i did the install my self what an easy process... you can do it in about and hour start to finish..

Oh by the way i have a 1998 chevy k2500 ext cab short bed 350 engine 4x4... what a nice addition.

As you might know when you have the hazards on and step on break the hazards turn off. well the strobes fixed my problem. oh not being seen even with the 100watts of rotating lights on top now i can be seen just like a cop is seen. ask away an question...


----------



## fastjohnny (Nov 14, 2002)

*http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=730180132&category=396*

golfmanres

Is this the kit you got?


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

I THOUGHT THIS WAS MY THREAD.I ASKED TO GET INFO.YOU GUYS HAVE DONE NOTHING TO OFFER ME ANY HELP HERE I THINK THATS MESSED UP!!


----------



## golfmanres (Jan 3, 2002)

here is the kit that i got even thought this kit is ended you can still email the guy and he has access to more of them he doesnt have them listed at this time but you can ask him to get you one or maybe he does have them and didnt list them yet.
that is the kit but it doenst have water proof connectors. the kit you want has a model number or 786-1228wp power supply the WP is for water proof.

my kit
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=396&item=742747001&rd=1

tomar web site on power supply
http://www.tomar.com/products/d8/786-1228-wp.htm

this is by far the best kit


----------



## golfmanres (Jan 3, 2002)

mike what are you looking for?


----------



## golfmanres (Jan 3, 2002)

well i can say mike is that you are the one that has installed them before in your 350 so you can only be the judge if they will fit into the rear of the 150. all you need is room for a 1" hole to put the strobe and a location to put the power supply under the hood. and as far as your thread... you have it all wrong you might have started the thread but everyone builds on it. it isnt just geared towards you but it is geared towards hideaways.. so if i can be of further help please get back with me/us. but on the other hand yes they will fit. i have seen them in the cop cars/trucks here in my area that is what made me buy them and install them.


----------



## fastjohnny (Nov 14, 2002)

*Sorry Mike*

Got carried away on my interests.

I've got a 2000 in the shop with the front end off, I'll take a look for room


----------



## golfmanres (Jan 3, 2002)

i will post pictures tomorrow for everyone to see how easy it really was.. i will take pictures of the location of the hideaways and the location of the power supply i dont have the power supply wired yet with power because i am still waiting on one cable from tomar. but it is all mounted and the strobes are in.


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Mike, 

Your right the new Ford F150 is a tight fit. I just got done with one last week. The front lights are kinda tricky. Did the install from the rear with the hideastrobe that uses the screws to hold it in. Have to add a little rtv to seal beacuse of the lense curve. Used Deutcsh (s.p.) connectors so had to squeeze a little. Check the lights before you pull the connector rods that hold them in. They can be a mother to put back in but be paitent. 

You might want to investigate pulling the grill and doing a side install. It creates a little different pattern because of the angle it hits the parabolic mirror surface of the light. 

This works really good on the New cheves and the Ford super dutys.


As for the rear install. Yes make sure to get long enough cables and use the Deutcsh conns for atleats the rear. The salt and dirt take the toll on the amp conns.

I like to put them in with the back up lights and use amber strobes front and rear. You can trim the sheet metal back a little and bottom or top mount them with care and avoid the back up light.

Check with your state laws before you put them in the red tail lights. PA it's illegal.

You also might want to investigate putting them in with your cargo lights. Center high mount catches lots of attention.



Getting ready to do a 6 head install next week and a 2 head add on for a guy.

Then the big one 12 heads on a F350 super duty.

Good luck mike.

P.S. the sources for strobes listed are great!! Jerre


----------



## golfmanres (Jan 3, 2002)

here is a switch box that i recomend to clean up any cab. you can also wire your plow lights to this one easily

http://shop.store.yahoo.com/sirennet/svpsb4020.html


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

I have all four lights done. the front two turn signals, and the rear turn signals, all done in amber.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I too have the hideaway strobes.We use Nova.Most of them are 6 head units.Two front signals,two rear,and two strobes on roof.

A few tips for installing strobes.

Mount the box inside if you can.Less corrosion problems,as most of the box connectors are not water\corrosion proof.

The box should be mounted to clean sheet metal for a good ground.Otherwise you may get feedback through certain radios and the box may overheat.

Get the biggest output box.Most are available in different wattages which is split between all the bulbs.More total output equals more output per bulb.

Use waterproof connectors at the bulb ends.The regular amp connectors will get water in them and short out,and the box will trip until the water dries out.

Use good shielded wire.A lot of the installers around here use cheap telephone wire,which will break easily over time.

Get the corresponding control switch,prefferably with the rotary control.Some of the more elaborate boxes need 7-8 switches to control all the heads,power,and patterns (if you want to use them all).The rotary switch models only have one or two switches,and a rotary knob to control all the functions,and just plug right in to the box,no wiring involved,just connect the bulbs,and power and your good to go.Much easier to find a spot to mount the smaller control as well.

Make sure you have control over the front strobes separatly.Plowing for long periods with the strobes bouncing of the backside of the plow can be VERY annoying after awhile.Make sure you can at least shut the front strobes off independantly of the others.You can also put a set in the plow lamp markers if you want,and run a quick disconnect on the plow harness.

Add a blast switch.I usually wire in a switch in an easy to reach location,which will flash just the front strobes at full power,to get someone out of your way !! Use with caution though !


----------



## ultimate lawns (Aug 28, 2002)

Well, Clear comes out the best at night! They are the brightest!
Then amber and so on. I have them inmy ford f-250 and my dodge 2500! Installed them myself! Really, I depend how briht you want it and how much you want to spend. I know where you
can get a hide-away strobe set for the cheapest! I know where you can get a 6 outlet 90 watt power supply and 4 clear strobes
(color extra money) and 4 cables for 209.00 by whelen! www.sirennet.com
In my ford, I have a whelen, I have a 4 outlet 90 watt power supply! 2 amber in the front and 2 clear in the rear! They are bright. I dont wanna re-typ everything, See wyldman's post!

Ultimate lawns and more,


----------



## golfmanres (Jan 3, 2002)

Well my picturs of the install were too big cant figure how to make the file smaller so i built a web page really quickly here it is.

Check it out any question click the email link and drop me a line or two.

http://users.erols.com/tsokolow/reston/erik/erik.htm


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*golfmanres*

"so i built a web page really quickly here it is"

Can only see 1 truck pic.


----------



## golfmanres (Jan 3, 2002)

try reloading it i was just uploading more... i am done right now.


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

still only see 1 pic


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

same here only see one just did it again


----------



## golfmanres (Jan 3, 2002)

ok try it one more time i dont think that pictures got uploaded but now i think they are... thanks for your help.


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

the pics are working. good job


----------



## GMCplow (Jan 4, 2002)

Mike, Make sure you have at LEAST an inch minimum clearance from the strobe tube to any plastic surfaces. Otherwise, you have the very real risk of a meltdown (strobe tubes generate a good deal of heat). I agree with everyone else on the AMP style connections. Use deutch style waterproof connections instead on all lighthead attachments. You'll be glad you did later on.

Also, mount on a metal surface (not necessarily for grounding, as many power supplies have a separate wire in the control cable for ground, but because the metal mounting surface helps in the heat dissipation).

You will want to mount the power supply inside the vehicle, as I don't know of any that are weather proof. Even consider where drinks get spilled or where mositure might come in from an open window - moisture is a giant no-no for the power supplies. 

Switching on most can be elaborate - rotary switching between patterns on power supplies with that capability, or it can be very simple. I have a hid-a-way system on my truck, and am switching the ground side with an on/off foot switch (my hands have enough to do when plowing).

You will probably also realize that while the strobes are great for catching other's attention, as mentioned before they will give you a headache as they bounce off all those pretty snowflakes in the front. I use mine just for "high risk" situations - like turning around in the street, etc. I consider it an "extra", not a primary warning system for my application.

Hope I've helped.

Steven


----------



## golfmanres (Jan 3, 2002)

the tomar one that i have is potted and weather proof.. it is stated on their web site really nice you can check out my web site that has the picture of where i mounted it. looks great.

tomar model number 786-1228wp wp= water proof


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

well we did some of the install tonight.we mounted the hide aways in the reverse light part.we had to mount them on the side.there just wasn't enough room to mount next to the reverse bulb.had to do a little bit of fab work to the fender pockets.i really don`t know what its going to look like lit up.does anyone know.i think it will look fine but my buddy doesn't think so since its his truck,but it's the best i could do.i mounted the box behind the bench seat and mounted the switch just to the right of the steering wheel on the lower dash panel.looks good i think.just have to tap into the battery and cleanup some of the wiring to make it look sweat.


----------



## golfmanres (Jan 3, 2002)

mike did you see the pictures of my install?


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I have my Whelen installed in the same spots as Golfmanres but my power supply is under my seat .The front ones are on a seperate switch as are the back ones really only use the back one when plowing do to the flash bouncing off the blade in if the front ones are on.Although the flash off the blade when the front ones are on is unbelivable they light up the whole side of the truck.


----------

